# The Official Guide To Resetting A Short Circuit Fault In A FRM Module



## Atesh (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

My right low beam don't work. After reading this forum I choose to look on FRM_70 if there was any short-circuit fault. But nothing ! Every value is normal.

I wanted anyway to reset but I've saw something into my Tool32 that I don't have the "Tabellen-Info" window but when I look on "Window" menu, I can see that there is a window "Tabellen-Info".

Could anyone help me ?


----------



## Atesh (Mar 27, 2018)

Up ?


----------



## Atesh (Mar 27, 2018)

No one could help me ?


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you for this guide!!

I made it all the way to step 7 (after some clunking around, frm 70 didn***8217;t appear to have the reset function on my tool32...)
but when I ran the job, one time it said ***8220; error ecu sub function not supported, invalid format***8221; then I ticked the data box and it maybe tried to run but said ***8220;error_lamp_nr***8221;. Which I thought maybe meant ***8220;lamp not ready***8221;? But then I noticed it said that below the text box where you enter your bulb specification...

Any help is much appreciated! I***8217;ve been ignoring this silly bulb out message on my dash for far too long.





P.s.
My main error by the way is a8c4, adaptive brake light on the trunk lid. I cleaned and bent the holder contacts to make better connection. Tested on the other side and the holder and bulb are ok.


----------



## Mouzes (Jun 24, 2020)

Please remove


----------



## Mouzes (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi. I think i have done something wrong. I have had water in my right headlight. I pulled it out. One module had water damage so I ordered a new one. Installed. Still no light. Replaced bulbs and no changes. I came to this post and did exactly as described below.
Car won't start. Throws abs and seat restraint fault. Please help...

Registered UserJoin:*Oct 2018Posts:*1

Oct 11, 2018*· #53

I have a 2007 550i (E60). Using every forum post and youtube video I could find, I was unable reset the short circuit counter for my License Plate Left light. But I finally figured it out, here is the story. Hope it helps someone else.
The Electrical Problem Left side license plate light wasn't working. Had warning on the dash. Replaced the bulb, no light. Swapped left and right license plate light assemblies, problem stayed on left light. Checked voltage at left light - 0 VDC.
The Electrical Fix I had the classic problem with the broken wires in the electrical harness inside the trunk arm. Spliced the all back together, re-taped and re-assembled. Still no voltage at the left license plate light. Started reading forums and learned about the short circuit counter in the FRM (footwell module). That's what brought me to this thread.
The Short Circuit Reset Problem Ordered a NPA K+CAN K+DCAN cable from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017IG81SQ/, and installed the standard tools from bimmergeeks https://www.bimmergeeks.net/downloads. I verified the cable was working by using the inpa app (comes with the standard tools download) to read my E60's module statuses. Two things that made me think I was doing it wrong at first:

I got a language mismatch error whenever I would open a script/module in inpa. I can only assume that this is because the standard tools install instructions tell you to over-write server folders in c:/ with folders from the download. I assume that the downloaded files are in English while the inpa tool installs German files? Who knows. Anyway, I was able to ignore the error and proceed.

Several times when I tried to open a script/module using INPA, I would get an error IFH-0009. I believe this happens when the module you are trying to query does not exist. For example, an obvious one is that on the engine section, if I select any engine type other than "ME 9 for N62" (I have an N62 engine) I get the IFH-009 error. To fix the lighting problem on my E60, I was following other guides and looking for a script/module called FRM. But the E60 doesn't have an FRM choice. I can only assume that the E60 doesn't come with a FRM. Instead, the E60 has 2 light related options: 1. "Light Switch Module" and 2. "Light Switch Module with AHL". My car has Adaptive Headlights (AHL) so naturally the version of the script called "Light Switch Module with AHL" worked while the other script reported a IFH-0009 error. I finally realized that INPA has multiple scripts for my car, but not all are applicable to my car. That might be obvious to everyone else, but it confused me for a bit. That's while I am a sharing - in case anyone else is confused.

All of the posts (including this one) that I found related to resetting the short counter used the app toolset32 (in the standard tools install) and Group File: FRM_70.prg (which I understand to be for footwell module versions 2 or 3) or Group File: FRM_87.prg (which I understand to be for footwell module version 1). FRM_70 error-ed out when I tried to load the program. FRM_87 would load without error, which made me assume I had an FRM1. But when I ran the script to called ***8216;status_lampen_kurzschlus_counter" job, it would report all lights as 0 short. WTF??? I must have run this 100x. I even used the "_reset_kurzschluss_sperre" job to reset light 0x15 (License Plate Light) to no avail.
The Short Circuit Reset Resolution Then it hit me. If my E60 doesn't have an FRM script in INPA (like the E90s do) then maybe I don't have an FRM module. And if I don't have an FRM module, of course FRM_87.prg isn't going to work. Instead, I have a "Light Control Module AHL" in INPA... (I also did a bit of googling and confirmed that the E60 doesn't have an FRM, it has a FM or FCM instead). So, I went back to toolset32 and tried all of the Group files that started with "LM_". And whaddya know, the group file LM_AHL.prg would load without error, and it also had the job named "status_lampen_kurzschlus_counter". And even better, when I ran that job, it reported that one of the light modules has a 50 short circuits! Yea! So, I used the "Tabellen-Info." window and selected the drop down menu, select "LAMPNRTEXTE[x][xx] (just like this thread suggests) and validated that the light module name (with 50 shorts) correlated to light 0x15 (which is the left license plate light). We're getting close!
Then I selected the "_reset_kurzschluss_sperre" job and entered "0x15" as the argument and hit F5. The job Status returned "OKAY". When I checked the "status_lampen_kurzschlus_counter" job, the counter for the bulb was zero! Powered the car off and on and checked the light. No warning, light works! Hurrah!
One additional note, I saw several other forums reference that the argument for the "_reset_kurzschluss_sperre" job should be something like "LAMPENR;0x15". This didn't work for me. I had to use just "0x15".


----------



## mhsohail (Jul 25, 2021)

fdriller9 said:


> This guide is for educational purposes only! Use this guide at your own risk! Please check your wiring harnesses and verify there are no shorts present BEFORE resetting the short circuit counter!
> 
> Hey guys so after seeing many people struggle with resetting short circuit counters in FRM modules, I have decided to write up a detailed guide on how to reset the short circuit counter. Some people claim this cannot be done. Others claim they can do it but do not ever go into detail on the specifics. Well, here***8217;s a detailed guide on how to reset the counters. I***8217;ve reset many FRM1 and FRM2 short circuit counters with success using this method.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I need your help. On my bmw e90 front left indicator stopped working. After searching and resetting short circuit counter it some time starts working for a while and again stops blinking due to short circuit counter limit exceeded which is 17. I have also tried to re-flash FRM by NCS Expert but still same issue. Can you help me what could be the real issue in this case?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

mhsohail said:


> Can you help me what could be the real issue in this case?


A short circuit in the front left indicator.


----------



## kriisoo (11 mo ago)

Hello Gentleman,

I have been struggling with this topic for quite some time. I have managed to reset several times the counter on the angel eyes and rear parking light, but unfortunately it happened again and I can't fine the ID for the bulb that is gone this time.

I am talking about the rear daytime running light or the the so called parking light that is on the trunk/door of my 07 E91. I am not talking about the fog light or the reversing light, but the middle light which you can see when using the the lights on first position after the 0 on the switch.











Can you help me with its code?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Neight11 (May 22, 2021)

fdriller9 said:


> Reserved


Hello I need some help, new to these programs and need to reset Frm. My code is 9CBB in inpa. I can’t find the steuern_reset_kurzshlussabschaltung you mentioned and I tried F5 on many different jobs and none had errors. Any help is appreciated thanx- btw 2010 335i left rear blinker and left side marker not getting power but no error messages


----------



## Neight11 (May 22, 2021)

burgerdog said:


> I finally managed to reset my footwell module . Heres what I did :
> 
> 1. downloaded the newest SP datens I could find for the R56
> 2. used the daten update tool instead of just copying the update files over
> ...


So Carly will reset Frm? I’m trying with tool 32 and am striking out


----------



## Neight11 (May 22, 2021)

fdriller9 said:


> This guide is for educational purposes only! Use this guide at your own risk! Please check your wiring harnesses and verify there are no shorts present BEFORE resetting the short circuit counter!
> 
> Hey guys so after seeing many people struggle with resetting short circuit counters in FRM modules, I have decided to write up a detailed guide on how to reset the short circuit counter. Some people claim this cannot be done. Others claim they can do it but do not ever go into detail on the specifics. Well, here***8217;s a detailed guide on how to reset the counters. I***8217;ve reset many FRM1 and FRM2 short circuit counters with success using this method.
> 
> ...


Hey I have tried this and can’t find the lamprntex in the tablet , my code in inpa is 9CBB but I can’t find it in jobs. I found it in table but not jobs. I don’t know what these windows do but I’d really like to I’m just following what others have done on these forums. I don’t want to mess anything up for sure and the whole reason for doing all this is left side and rear blinkers aren’t getting power so I’d rather just leave it alone as opposed to messing something up. Thanx in advance


----------



## Mchesson87 (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone I've a major headache with my 2007 e90. I've upgraded to xenon from halogen. To start with lights would stay on when I turned on ignition with lights on then started the engine. After awhile the right headlight would go out. I had already fitted a new ballast in the left as it was dead so that light worked well. I upgraded the bulbs to osram night breakers problem still carried on. The right headlight has now caused a short circuit counter which I can't clear. This morning I fitted new ballasts in both lights to try and problem solve now I still have no right low beam and left is acting like a strobe light. Any help welcome im new to coding so be gentle please


----------



## nuwaus (Dec 14, 2018)

fdriller9 said:


> This guide is for educational purposes only! Use this guide at your own risk! Please check your wiring harnesses and verify there are no shorts present BEFORE resetting the short circuit counter!
> 
> Hey guys so after seeing many people struggle with resetting short circuit counters in FRM modules, I have decided to write up a detailed guide on how to reset the short circuit counter. Some people claim this cannot be done. Others claim they can do it but do not ever go into detail on the specifics. Well, here's a detailed guide on how to reset the counters. I've reset many FRM1 and FRM2 short circuit counters with success using this method.
> 
> ...


How can I reset the counter for the front right side marker light (fender light) please?
Recently a rat has bitten the wires for the front right side marker light and wiper washer sensor.
Today I fixed them and hope there will be more short circuits.
But my problem is, after connecting the light, it does not work.

Can you please help me to get this working?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

nuwaus said:


> How can I reset the counter for the front right side marker light (fender light) please?
> Recently a rat has bitten the wires for the front right side marker light and wiper washer sensor.
> Today I fixed them and hope there will be more short circuits.
> But my problem is, after connecting the light, it does not work.
> ...


Bimmerlink or bimmertools apps, have an option for reset counter.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------

